# James river cats and trees 11-27-05



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

ranger posted this on the TF fish site already..so thought i'd just copy and paste it here..


Kajun came up and fished with me today. Launched at Dutch Gap around 10am. Went up to Grubbs for bait. No problem. Ran to Hopewell fished. Kajun caught the first fish of the day. He personal best!!! That is always good.











Fished several spots. Basically one fish from each stop. Broke one off in the Stone Container pier. Lost another in open water near the pumphouse. Couldn't get another big one. Some teens and under.

Then, decided to try one more stop before calling it an evening. Buzzed by Dutch Gap on the way up river. Cruising the straight-away before Osborne at about 45mph. Looked away for a second. Bad idea. Kajun yelled " Oh S&!T" !!! I look just in time to see it. BAM!!! Air. Wham! Shake. Shudder. Everything in the boat changes location. I kill the engine. Coast to a stop. Cuss. Breath. Look at each other and cuss some more. Nobody bleeding. It was a full size tree trunk. We hit it at 90°. Check bottom of boat for water (none). Trim motor. Prop looks okay. Climb back. Don't see lower unit oil yet. Recheck hull for water (none). Start motor. Running but unusual amount of smoke. Put it in gear. Okay so far. Think outloud, let get to the ramp before we see water in boat. Good idea. On plane and back to ramp.

So far just damage to bottom near front of boat. Need better light to climb under boat. Cleared a spot on driveway under motor. Will look for fluid in the morning.









Hey Kajun. How do you rate that pucker factor?



Will call Insurance man tomorrow and see what I have to do. Got to have the motor looked at and gone over. Dang it!!!

Well, we made it home.

Dayton


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice cat! Lucky you guys are ok. One reason to were a pfd while running, and you can say you are lucky you did not sheer off your lower unit. I knew a guy who hit a fridge in the Patomac once


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Man that is one sweet cat, old feller up in the country would say "Dat sure would look sweet nailed to the back of my barn" I looked once and holy chit,,, Cat heads nailed all over the back of his barn. 
Glad yall 2 had a good time but most important glad yall 2 are safe


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Nice feesh there Kajun , glad everyone,s safe


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great fish.......*

Ya makin hungry!!!!


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hush Puppies and PFD"S*

Man that cat would go good with Mom's hushpuppies. When we are running to our fishing points we always throw on our PFDs cause sometimes looking out wont stop semisubmerged treetrunks. Just glad to here you guys are ok and that you still caught a huge fish!!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Alway,s heard ya glow in the dark after eatn dem James River cats


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

yea..we wasnt wearing our PFD's....i definetly learned my lesson on this one lol...it could of been much worst.

the cat was C&R....when the cats get that big in the james they are full of chemicals...you can eat the small ones though..but they are advisorys on blue cats from the james..PCB's


----------

